

Technical details of Social Bicycles - cstuder
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/08/bike-sharing-to-a-new-level-the-tech-behind-social-bikes.ars

======
cstuder
And the service itself: <http://socialbicycles.com/>

